# Glasgow river festival



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

The Glasgow River Festival is on again this year 19th-20th July 2008, try the link as follows to see what is going on:

http://www.glasgowriverfestival.co.uk/lo/index.htm

Some of the links didn't work for me but I think they will fill out nearer the time.


----------

